# PR through SA graduate in Critical Skills



## shayanaslam (Feb 21, 2017)

Good Day

I graduated from UCT in 2016 with MCom Finance degree which falls under Critical Skills list - Financial Investments Advisor.

I have 8+ years experience also in this skill. Am currently in Kenya.

Is it true, that I can directly apply for PR via CSV route? If this is true, how do you go about it? Is there like any immigration published notice for the same?

I inquired with the SA embassy in Nairobi and they said I need to get a 1-year CSV, get a job, then apply for 5-year extention, then apply for PR. They said there is no direct PR route for SA graduates falling under Critical Skills List!

I checked VFS Kenya they don't do PR applications.


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

Good day.

Yes you can apply for PR but this can only happen if you are in RSA (meaning you should be in possession of an appropiate TRV).

There is a directive (attached) that was issued by the Minister in this regard.

https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/pdf/Imm-Dir-No-36-2014-(Critical Skills-120216.pdf.

This falls under S27B of the Immigration Act as such all the documents that you would normally use when applying for a CSV will be required. Also include a motivation letter why you should granted a PRP and how your skills will benefit RSA.

All the best!!!


----------



## shayanaslam (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info


----------

